# Runner's socks?



## Ping898 (Dec 14, 2007)

Does anyone use "runner's" socks?  The kind that are supposed to ventilate or whick away sweat.

Anyone have any recommendations?  I've tried two kinds and felt they didn't work as well as I had hoped.  My socks weren't as wet as normal, but my feet felt wet which normally they don't and I don't like that feeling....


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 14, 2007)

Never used them, but wet socks don't bother me when I run (unless I've stepped in a puddle - that's a nasty feeling).  I do like the moisture-wicking shirts because having a heavy, clammy wet shirt is no fun.  It can't hurt to try them if wet feet bother you.  Let us know if you find a good pair.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 14, 2007)

Socks wear out so fast it's not worth buying anything fancy I say.  I usually go to the discount store and pick up a pack of 6 pairs of Fruit Of The Loom or Hanes or whatever other brand they have on sale.  Usually I can score for just $4.99.

As a daily runner who also gets in his karate training in the park while out for the run I can tell you that if you are running hard enough you'll be lucky if you get 6 wears out of any one pair.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 14, 2007)

well I would still like to give them a shot, reguardless of how long they may last, which is why I am looking for recommendations.....


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I got a pair for a present when I trained to do a half marathon.  They were Nike brand, but as far as the specific style I'm not sure.

I REALLY liked mine though.  it's hard to describe but they did wick away moisture but they also were elastic enough that it was like they were compressing the foot a little.  Not in a bad way, but it really made the feet feel better even after a hard pounding.


----------

